# 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4 new rims and tires makes the brute widder now 
here is a side picture with old tires 








and here is a side view of it with new tires 








and here is a old shot with the old tires of the rear 








and a new rear shot with how much widder it is


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks real nice with the new rims.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice looking machine....nice rims! Wheres the plow on the machine though? j/k


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

plow will be on it for the 2008-2009 winter just saving the money up for everything for the plow setup


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

That looks much wider than stock. Question: Is the width built into the rim, or did you add spacers? (Looks like spacers to me, but thought I'd ask).


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

nope no spacers at all its all rims


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

That's quite an offset then, which should certainly help you with stability. I have a 750 with tires and rims, too, but was concerned with the width for plowing sidewalks. I took them off the first winter and used the stock setup, but now I just leave the after market on year round. If your going to plow sidewalks, you may be too wide, but if you doing driveways, you should be just fine.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

yea its mainly driveways and i am unhappy with my self i gotta buy a trailer now because my 4x6 is to small now lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Enter Homer Simpson Voice,

DOOUUUDDDHhhh.

that sucks'


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well sience some of the snow left i decided to go try the tires in the mud and they work pretty awsome here afre a few pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome quad! Looks like my 03 prairie 360. I have had mine that muddy a few times. I don't know what type of plow you will be putting on, but I when I bought my plow, it came with mounting brackets and the guy told my they were for a 650. They look brand new, so if you know what your plow mount brackets look like, I could send you some pics of the ones I have. I will sell them too you pretty cheap.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

proballly a 54 or 60 inch Cycle Country plow


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ljrce;549411 said:


> proballly a 54 or 60 inch Cycle Country plow


Well I have a 48" cycle coutry, but their push tubes are all the same unless its before the year 2000. heres a pic of the brackets I have, if you find out what yours look like and these are them I will sell them to you for $20-$25 bucks and you pay shipping. I know when I bought my bracket it was $75


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well i upgraded tires and wheeles got some outlaw 28x12.5x12on all 4 corners the 4th pic is a print of the tire in the dirt


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

2nd picture is of how far is sticks out on back tire


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a set of tires on arctic cat rims for mine. they are 26" dirt devil II tires. the tires have 20 miles on them with great tread still left. and the rims have 500miles on them. i can get them for $200. So I can keep my stock rims with the 25" 489's for the winter for plowing. and have the dirt devils on rims for trails. but nice looking quad ;-)


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i got them tires and rims for 100 bucks from my cousion


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

dam i want those rims tho. I love those rims with the chrome and black. I will give ya a $100 just for the rims


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

let me check shipping and that out and what year machien is yours ill check and see if they will fite whats your zipcode


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i have a feeling they wouldnt fit mine.
yama and arctic cat have different stud patterns. my zip is 12010. my machine is in my sig.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

it would be 95 for ups ground shipping that would include the tires rims and center caps 
so if u want i could do it for 200 shipped ill double check the shipping when im at the ups store monday


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

alright bud i will let you know. I am watching another set of tires and rims.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how much tread is left. Any better shots of the tires themselves? could you get me close ups of the rims and stuff. thanks bud.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

sure i can get better pics and that today


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks nice! Are you going to have to upgrade your suspension any? Since you've moved the wheels out I assume it reduced the weight carrying capacity on that independent suspension. Just curious if that is the case.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

sorry about not getting thsoe pics up EaTmYtAiLpIpEs 
i just got my camera back and ill get the pics up here tommorow for u for sure i am goin to have to lift it 2 inches for sure and then do differnt shock springs latter on or just stiffen them up


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

now i have been looking at yours pics u have up. are the back rims front rims? because the backs rims dont seem to be different then the front ones.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

there same rism just differnt ofsets on them


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

are those the rims for $100. What the hell did you do to the black lol.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

NO there not these are the ones right here


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

here are a few better pics of them EaTmYtAiLpIpEs i put them on the bike today to get some god pics of them and added a sticker


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hahahaha nice decal i will let ya know on the tires and rims. i am very interested.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well the bike is getting a 2 inch lift teh frotn 2 inch lift is installed now just have to do the back 
here are a few pics i can get a 5 gallon gas can under it now


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow cool man. my quad has a highlift 2 inch lift and you didnt have to take the fenders off. but idk in your case. nice quad tho.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i took them off that way i can check the radiator and check all the nuts and bolts on it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Those mudders look pretty sweet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That atv is looking mean!


----------

